# Brew B Que Festival BBQ Cook Off in Conroe Texas May 26th



## brewbque (Apr 19, 2012)

Brew B Que Festival is on May 26th and May 27th; including BBQ Cook-Off, Live Texas Country Music, Homemade Beer, Beer Games, Chihuahua Race, and Carnival happening in Conroe, Texas.
BBQ Cook-Off on May 26th
Music on May 27th

Check out the website: www.brewbque.com
While you’re there, enter into the Brew B Que BBQ Cook Off. 


BBQ Cook-Off Link Below:
http://www.brewbque.com/BBQ.asp

Best Regards,
Monica
Brew B Que BBQ Cook-Off Coordinator


----------

